# Injections is what on risk table



## mtimson (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm looking for some help.  I work for a neurosurgeon and often times we refer our pts to pain mang for injections.  But when looking at the Table of Risk, i don't see what this would fall under.  

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Marty


----------



## LLovett (Jul 9, 2012)

Prescription drug management for the injections or you could go with the presenting problem. Either One/more chronic illnesses with mild exacerbation for moderate or severe for high depending on the circumstances.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 9, 2012)

If your physician is referring your patient for an injection and not performing the injection, see the following:
Minor procedure, without identified risk factors = Low
Minor procedure, with identified risk factors = Moderate

If your physician is referring the patient for an injection and is not making any Rx manangement decisions, you are not managing the medication, the performing physician is.

Note: The risks to the patient (i.e. diabetes) needs to be identified by the provider.  A list of Dx in the Impression/Plan are not enough to tell the reader what the risks are.  A patient with diabetes will can sometimes have a spike in their sugar levels from a cortisone injection.


----------



## mtimson (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you both for this information.  Its very helpful and i appreciate it tremondously! 

Sincerely, 
Marty


----------

